# I got ratted out by a pax!



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Good


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So... were you wearing one or did they try for a free ride?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Email Uber support back informing them that not only were you wearing a mask, but that you were forced into wearing a fully sealed gas mask because your pax smelled like they shit in their pants, and further, you noticed they left a shit stain on your back seat. :roflmao: :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

It's supposed to go over your mouth, Bro.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


Of course you did.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So... were you wearing one or did they try for a free ride?


If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


yeah clearly your ass doesn't want to wear the mask which is why you are asking pax if they want you to put it on

it is now explicitly REQUIRED for all drivers AND all pax AND all the pax know that

they shouldn't have to ASK for you to wear it, would be like your driver asking if you want them to wear pants &#129315;

pretty sure you're required to wear pants and don't need to ask your pax if they want you to wear pants or not

but if you're asking for permission to not wear pants you better believe Uber is going to be hearing about it! &#129315;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> yeah clearly your ass doesn't want to wear the mask which is why you are asking pax if they want you to put it on
> 
> it is now explicitly REQUIRED for all drivers AND all pax AND all the pax know that
> 
> ...


They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OP has been on a downward trajectory for a while now. He's really been slippin'

If only he spent more time with his brethren in the Dallas forum he might be able to stay the course.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


Uber has already REQUIRED him to wear a mask. There is no offering or asking YOU HAVE TO WEAR ONE NO MATTER WHAT 

Like I said, wearing pants is also REQUIRED but you don't see any idiots asking "hey do you want me to wear pants on this trip yes or no?" &#129315;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I had a pax who asked if I cared if she took her mask off then proceeded to try to sell me psilocybin mushrooms, so shit can escalate quickly. Masks are like a gateway drug.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


Or the OP could be an adult by following the rules and wearing a mask.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

What did you expect? Are you new?

The reasons for being ratted out could be 1. The rider thinks everyone should wear masks 2. The rider didn't like something about you 3. The person has a beef with the rideshare companies or a past driver. 3. The rider wanted to get a discounted or free ride. 4. The person doesn't necessarily believe in masks but because you were supposed to be wearing one and didn't the rider took that as a personal affront. 5. The person is just plain ornery and saw chance to hurt someone.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


Here's an idea -- don't ask your pax how you should do your job.



z_z_z_ said:


> Like I said, wearing pants is also REQUIRED but you don't see any idiots asking "hey do you want me to wear pants on this trip yes or no?" &#129315;


Hmmm, thanks for the idea.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You want to go online; wear the dam mask. It ain't rocket science. If mask is a no-go zone, don't go online for pax pings. Kinda simple.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


But if he's not wearing it when he pulls up, he was probably already coating the entire interior of the car with droplets.

Now, if the pax TRULY had a problem with him not wearing his mask, they should have cancelled the ride and reported.

Stupid to risk your health and life and report later.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

let uber bann your account then sue them . Its possible to win millions ???? 
Do you have breathing problems heart problem lung problems or just have a mild cold and your stuffed up .
The masks make it to hard to breath ? 
Interesting . So this is a disability . Cant wear a mask . 
Ban somebody for being handicapped ? Think about it its a different form .
Here is what the cdc says .

Who should not wear face coverings to prevent coronavirus disease?
Cloth face coverings should not be placed on children younger than 2 years old, anyone who has trouble breathing or is unconscious, anyone who is incapacitated or otherwise unable to remove the cloth face covering without assistance.May 28, 2020


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

The way most pax smell, I don’t mind wearing a mask anymore.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


I had the same yesterday. I always wear a mask.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


You may be aware that I am prohibited by forum rules from telling you what you so desperately need to be told.

So just pretend I told you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I won't be driving for the next week or so anyway. My car is in the body shop and I'm in a rental. They gave me a pickup truck of all things.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Get one of those sport masks that breathe out easy with the vents on the sides, I got one of those for when I start driving again if the PUA runs out. I figure no mater what, mask or not I’m going to spread it if I get it driving anyway, might as well breathe easy and look like your doing the mask thing


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Get one of those sport masks that breathe out easy with the vents on the sides, I got one of those for when I start driving again if the PUA runs out. I figure no mater what, mask or not I'm going to spread it if I get it driving anyway, might as well breathe easy and look like your doing the mask thing


I'll have to check that out. I was wearing one of those blue paper masks for the longest time. I finally bought a cloth mask last week and I like it so much better. It's pretty comfortable. But I still hate wearing it all day. I've been putting in very long hours recently.

But I still think whoever reported me was a paxhole.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

youre supposed to wear a condom over your eyes and nose, and a ball gag in your mouth.
safest for all parties


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

If you don't want to wear a mask, (but according to Uber/Lyft instruction, you have to) then just pretend you were wearing a mask but cut a small line on your nose area to get better breathing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I had a pax who asked if I cared if she took her mask off then proceeded to try to sell me psilocybin mushrooms, so shit can escalate quickly. Masks are like a gateway drug.


Mmmmm... Shroom Tea....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> You may be aware that I am prohibited by forum rules from telling you what you so desperately need to be told.
> 
> So just pretend I told you.










?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If you don't want to wear a mask, (but according to Uber/Lyft instruction, you have to) then just pretend you were wearing a mask but cut a small line on your nose area to get better breathing. :thumbup::thumbup:


He should NOT do that‼

Its beyond just an anti pax stance, "I'll show you". Its cruel on a human level.

If you have to get one over on the pax, try shuffling, not this.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> But if he's not wearing it when he pulls up, he was probably already coating the entire interior of the car with droplets.
> 
> Now, if the pax TRULY had a problem with him not wearing his mask, they should have canceled the ride and reported.
> 
> Stupid to risk your health and life and report later.


Good point Suze but in a moving vehicle with air moving the droplets don't linger in the air....

that said, Covid droplets can stay on surfaces for a long time ...

I'm keeping my germs upfront and the passengers in the back


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got that from someone when I was doing Eats. I think it was a "leave at door". The lady opened the door as I was dropping it off, and looked horrified. If you want "drop at door", don't open it until I complete the delivery...stupid biotch.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0882XDDBV/?tag=ubne0c-20

The shipping is slow on this one but look around amazon and ebay, you'll find one maybe. I feel like I'm in the car all day and what ever I got anyone getting in the car will get too, at least with this mask it breathes a little better then a surgical mask


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

When I was doing eats, I only put my mask on to go into the establishment. 90 percent of people want it left at the door anyway.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'll have to check that out. I was wearing one of those blue paper masks for the longest time. I finally bought a cloth mask last week and I like it so much better. It's pretty comfortable. But I still hate wearing it all day. I've been putting in very long hours recently.
> 
> But I still think whoever reported me was a paxhole.


How about you not put every passenger you ask in the position of being the enforcer and just wear your mask. Everyone knows the rules. Quit playing the victim.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The biggest reason for not wanting to wear masks is the discomfort of not feeling like you are getting 100% air. Also, if you wear glasses they tend to fog up as your breath escapes through the top. I'm told the the N25 (maybe wrong number) but you know which one I'm talking about allows full air consumption and does not fog up your glasses. If you just want to get over on the system and comply with out REALLY complying, rig the thing using cuts and slits to allow for more air. Of course this renders them useless...

By the way...........what's with the morons I see walking down a deserted street in 90 degree weather will full mask??


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


I think the adult would follow the rules and have the mask on.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> The way most pax smell, I don't mind wearing a mask anymore.


 Yes we all had that pax that smelled like WTF !! Did you just climb out of the trash can ?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The easiest way to avoid this issue is wear a mask for every ride, take it off between rides and give yourself some breaks. Why are you trying to give an option when Uber requires you to wear a mask? At this point I would one star you too, at least pretend to care by wearing a mask, some of these pax are freaked out and irrational, unless you are wearing a full hazmat suit they will get what you have by sharing the car with you but I think pretending helps ease there fears


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes we all had that pax that smelled like WTF !! Did you just climb out of the trash can ?


Either that or they're wearing perfume called 'evening in the shithouse'


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I had a pax who asked if I cared if she took her mask off then proceeded to try to sell me psilocybin mushrooms, so shit can escalate quickly. Masks are like a gateway drug.


I wouldnt have bought them and
dont condone the use of drugs
That being said ide accept
mushrooms as a tip and give them
the pax of the year award &#128513;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wearing a mask messes with my peripheral vision. I have tried a few different ones, they all mess with me. I put my mask on just prior to arriving and take it off after I pull away from the drop-off.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Wearing a mask messes with my peripheral vision. I have tried a few different ones, they all mess with me. I put my mask on just prior to arriving and take it off after I pull away from the drop-off.


Maybe your not wearing your mask right?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Wearing a mask messes with my peripheral vision.


You're only supposed to hook it over your ears, not wrap it around your head two or three times.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> How about you not put every passenger you ask in the position of being the enforcer and just wear your mask. Everyone knows the rules. Quit playing the victim.


I get lightheaded wearing a mask from breathing my own carbon dioxide.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You're only supposed to hook it over your ears, not wrap it around your head two or three times.


Seriously the part that goes over the bridge of my nose interferes with my vision. It is like my eyes try to focus on it and I lose some of my peripheral vision as a result.

Almost like the movie "The Jerk" I think my eyes are going to be permanently crossed.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You're only supposed to hook it over your ears, not wrap it around your head two or three times.


Yeh, what are you wearing a jock strap on your face again?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Seriously the part that goes over the bridge of my nose interferes with my vision. It is like my eyes try to focus on it and I lose some of my peripheral vision as a result.
> 
> Almost like the movie "The Jerk" I think my eyes are going to be permanently crossed.
> 
> View attachment 483464


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08746LLTX/?tag=ubne0c-20

Try this mask, I got it and it has a ridge for the nose only, doesn't bother me too much and I can wear it with my sunglasses


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> You want to go online; wear the dam mask. It ain't rocket science. If mask is a no-go zone, don't go online for pax pings. Kinda simple.


Hell yea!!!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I had a pax who asked if I cared if she took her mask off then proceeded to try to sell me psilocybin mushrooms, so shit can escalate quickly. Masks are like a gateway drug.


Not a god damn one of you asked me how the mushrooms were!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


Well ya.. dummy



kingcorey321 said:


> let uber bann your account then sue them . Its possible to win millions ????
> Do you have breathing problems heart problem lung problems or just have a mild cold and your stuffed up .
> The masks make it to hard to breath ?
> Interesting . So this is a disability . Cant wear a mask .
> ...


Can't do the job then you don't drive. You don't try to change rules to fit you


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I get lightheaded wearing a mask from breathing my own carbon dioxide.


No you don't.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


Am I mistaken or hasn't Uber's TOS required both drivers and pax to don masks? If it's required by Uber, why are you asking pax for their input? Pax are expecting drivers to be masked and your putting them on the spot makes you a passive-aggressive jerk.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Well ya.. dummy
> 
> 
> Can't do the job then you don't drive. You don't try to change rules to fit you


Your telling somebody they should not work then ? What should they do ? cut down another money tree ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> No you don't.


It's true.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It's true.


Please explain how the laws of physics work differently just for you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Please explain how the laws of physics work differently just for you.


* What is hypercapnia?*

Hypercapnia, or hypercarbia, is when you have too much carbon dioxide (CO2) in your bloodstream. It usually happens as a result of hypoventilation, or not being able to breathe properly and get oxygen into your lungs. When your body isn't getting enough fresh oxygen or getting rid of CO2, you might need to gasp or suddenly inhale a lot of air to balance your levels of oxygen and CO2.

* What are the symptoms of hypercapnia?*

Symptoms of hypercapnia can sometimes be mild. Your body can quickly correct these symptoms to breathe better and balance your CO2 levels.

Mild symptoms of hypercapnia include:

flushed skin
drowsiness or inability to focus
mild headaches
feeling disoriented or dizzy
feeling short of breath
being abnormally tired or exhausted



LoLo SF said:


> Am I mistaken or hasn't Uber's TOS required both drivers and pax to don masks? If it's required by Uber, why are you asking pax for their input? Pax are expecting drivers to be masked and your putting them on the spot makes you a passive-aggressive jerk.


I don't think you understand the definition of passive aggressive. Making someone uncomfortable is not passive aggressive.

Telling a driver you don't care whether they wear a mask, then reporting them for not wearing a mask... that's classic passive aggressive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I get lightheaded wearing a mask from breathing my own carbon dioxide.


CDC says for those few where that is a thing they are required to wear a face shield with a cloth bottom to 'catch' droplets. Just saying.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hear a driver had a note from his doctor that he could not wear a mask. He took it to Uber and they said too bad you have to wear a mask. He ended up passing out at the wheel and wrecked into a bunch of parked cars with a passenger in the car


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> but if you're asking for permission to not wear pants you better believe Uber is going to be hearing about it! &#129315;


I believe this may fall under a gender specific rule...



Daisey77 said:


> Hear a driver had a note from his doctor that he could not wear a mask. He took it to Uber and they said too bad you have to wear a mask. He ended up passing out at the wheel and wrecked into a bunch of parked cars with a passenger in the car


He will probably make more from the insurance company.

If you deal with the public it's common sense to follow rules established to keep everyone safe. If you cant follow those rules because of medical reasons or just because you dont want to, this may not be the right gig for you.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wear a mask. Riders are filthy little creatures.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> * What is hypercapnia?*
> 
> Hypercapnia, or hypercarbia, is when you have too much carbon dioxide (CO2) in your bloodstream. It usually happens as a result of hypoventilation, or not being able to breathe properly and get oxygen into your lungs. When your body isn't getting enough fresh oxygen or getting rid of CO2, you might need to gasp or suddenly inhale a lot of air to balance your levels of oxygen and CO2.
> 
> ...


That's awesome but doesn't address what I asked. How are the CO2 particles in the air a different size for you than everyone else?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


You are busted!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> let uber bann your account then sue them . Its possible to win millions ????
> Do you have breathing problems heart problem lung problems or just have a mild cold and your stuffed up .
> The masks make it to hard to breath ?
> Interesting . So this is a disability . Cant wear a mask .
> ...


Lol! Yeah, "sue them for millions" while you wait months(probably years) for your supposed "millions", that YOU'LL NEVER SEE. All the while STILL deactivated and still not able to make $$$ on Uber in the process.

Glad you got it all figured out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Hypercapnia, or hypercarbia, is when you have too much carbon dioxide (CO2) in your bloodstream. It usually happens as a result of hypoventilation, or not being able to breathe properly and get oxygen into your lungs.


You're going to an incredible amount of trouble to justify complete bullsh!t.

If your breathing is that marginal to begin with, you have no business sitting in rush hour traffic, breathing exhaust gases from cars, including carbon monoxide.


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

Wearing a face mask is beneficial for yourself and PAX's health. I can't see any reason not to do so


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Some drivers are so narcissistic they think pax will get on board with anything they do or say...pax aren't your friends or political allies...


----------



## James Ellis (Jul 9, 2020)

Tonight at around 9.00 PM Brisbane time ordered through Uber Eats and have not received my order at 11.40 PM, not happy at all.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

James Ellis said:


> Tonight at around 9.00 PM Brisbane time ordered through Uber Eats and have not received my order at 11.40 PM, not happy at all.


I'm unhappy for you. This is a travesty.

Dont leave us in suspense......what happened?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


Oh brother, living on the edge.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I hear all kinds of excuses why people won't/can't wear masks. They are all pure BS.

Decades ago, when stores began implementing "NO SHIRT, NO SHOES, NO SERVICE" policies, we didn't see people concocting imaginary medical conditions as to why they couldn't have footwear or apparel on their body. They obeyed the rules, because health codes dictated those coverings for public safety.

Today should be no different. Yet, an entire cottage industry has suddenly materialized that revolves around manufacturing garbage excuses why people can't do their part to stop the spread of a very deadly disease. It's embarrassing. Grown adults are throwing tantrums because they don't want to wear a mask in a business, or while working for one that requires it.

Uber and Lyft are very clear about their mask policy. If you don't like it, don't drive. And, don't whine about it when a paying customer notes your failure to comply.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> But if he's not wearing it when he pulls up, he was probably already coating the entire interior of the car with droplets.


How do you know it wasn't a convertible?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Please explain how the laws of physics work differently just for you.


While CO2 does build up inside the mask when wearing it, Reuters reported that the levels are usually not dangerous.

According to information from the CDC, the level of CO2 that builds up inside the mask is mostly tolerable to people who don't wear the mask for an extended period of time. While a sensitivity to CO2 makes wearing the mask more uncomfortable, it is unlikely to cause hypercapnia when occasionally wearing it out in public.

However, face masks are not necessary in every setting. The CDC does not recommend wearing face coverings while driving, especially if you're alone in the car.

https://kdhnews.com/news/coronaviru...cle_48598518-9229-11ea-ad34-777189df20ea.html


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> While CO2 does build up inside the mask when wearing it, Reuters reported that the levels are usually not dangerous.
> 
> According to information from the CDC, the level of CO2 that builds up inside the mask is mostly tolerable to people who don't wear the mask for an extended period of time. *While a sensitivity to CO2 makes wearing the mask more uncomfortable, it is unlikely to cause hypercapnia when occasionally wearing it out in public.*
> 
> ...


I bolded the part the applicable part. You're not alone in the car when you're doing Uber/Lyft.
If a doctor has advised you not to wear a mask you should not be driving anyway.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> let uber bann your account then sue them . Its possible to win millions ????
> Do you have breathing problems heart problem lung problems or just have a mild cold and your stuffed up .
> The masks make it to hard to breath ?
> Interesting . So this is a disability . Cant wear a mask .
> ...


Nice try but I don't think it will work. Just as you must accept service dogs even if you are allergic, I'm guessing this is a similar type of issue. If a reasonable accomodation can be made to allow you to work then fine, otherwise you are out of luck. The best shot at this would be to wear a face shield thing because you can't wear a mask and then sue them when they deactivated you. However, hard to see millions there.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Who should not wear face coverings to prevent coronavirus disease?
> Cloth face coverings should not be placed on children younger than 2 years old, *anyone who has trouble breathing or is unconscious*, anyone who is incapacitated or otherwise unable to remove the cloth face covering without assistance.May 28, 2020


so after you crash your car into a telephone pole like that other uber driver make sure your pax takes your mask off.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

lol OP you have to wear a mask while driving dude. Be respectful towards others.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> When I was doing eats, I only put my mask on to go into the establishment. 90 percent of people want it left at the door anyway.


Correction 90 percent request leave at door but 80 percent still open the door (without a mask) before I can even set the food down , so I end up handing it to them. I thought by wearing a mask it only prevented ME from spreading China Virus but doesn't protect me from getting it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

These masks are not one-way masks. It's not like germs can get in but can't get out or vice versa. Respirators are a different story. Depending on what they're designed for, they are designed to filter out whatever particle, dust, chemical, etc they are designed for. This is why the new American slogan "wear a mask to protect others" or "it's not about you it's about protecting others" is so comical to me. The whole idea of it is a damn joke. They are clearly wording it to play on our heartstrings so to speak. Trying to guilt-trip you into wearing a mask by making you feel responsible for other people's lives. If someone has a mask on, yes it can prevent droplet particles from going all over the place when they talk or cough but that same mask does the same thing when someone else is wearing it. It prevents them from breathing in those particles as well. So by you wearing a mask it prevents your particles from going all over the place and it prevents you from breathing in other people's particles. You are protecting yourself. You May be protecting someone else by wearing a mask if they are not wearing one. However if they have one on, they are protected from such droplet particles. At this point, tell me how by me wearing a mask is protecting them? It's not. They are protecting themselves by wearing a mask


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nice try but I don't think it will work. Just as you must accept service dogs even if you are allergic, I'm guessing this is a similar type of issue. If a reasonable accomodation can be made to allow you to work then fine, otherwise you are out of luck. The best shot at this would be to wear a face shield thing because you can't wear a mask and then sue them when they deactivated you. However, hard to see millions there.


Us average guys would not get a penny . Our lawyers are nobodies . 
To win one of these kingcorey vs uber we would have to make it on the news . Then we get the big baler lawyers teams .
My lawyer will sue anybody but i dont think uber.
Uber has what 100 lawyers on retainer ?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> These masks are not one-way masks. It's not like germs can get in but can't get out or vice versa. Respirators are a different story. Depending on what they're designed for, they are designed to filter out whatever particle, dust, chemical, etc they are designed for. This is why the new American slogan "wear a mask to protect others" or "it's not about you it's about protecting others" is so comical to me. The whole idea of it is a damn joke. They are clearly wording it to play on our heartstrings so to speak. Trying to guilt-trip you into wearing a mask by making you feel responsible for other people's lives. If someone has a mask on, yes it can prevent droplet particles from going all over the place when they talk or cough but that same mask does the same thing when someone else is wearing it. It prevents them from breathing in those particles as well. So by you wearing a mask it prevents your particles from going all over the place and it prevents you from breathing in other people's particles. You are protecting yourself. You May be protecting someone else by wearing a mask if they are not wearing one. However if they have one on, they are protected from such droplet particles. At this point, tell me how by me wearing a mask is protecting them? It's not. They are protecting themselves by wearing a mask


Wearing a mask reduces the transmission rate by an average of 65%, the ICU is full is some areas of the country, can you imagine what a 65% increase would be? We would have an Italy situation where we can't even keep up with picking up the dead. Yes masks aren't 100% effective but the point is to slow it down, no one said it would go away if we all wore masks. Ever hear "Slow the spread" recently?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> They are clearly wording it to play on our heartstrings so to speak. Trying to guilt-trip you into wearing a mask by making you feel responsible for other people's lives.


Yes, that's true.

It's done because the rational approach didn't get much traction. Unfortunately, not enough people are motivated by the clear, logical approach, namely that masks protect the individuals wearing them.

So the attempt is to get them to "do the right thing" by appealing to emotions.



NicFit said:


> Yes masks aren't 100% effective but the point is to slow it down, no one said it would go away if we all wore masks.


See, here's the thing about masks. They don't have to be perfect.

They just have to reduce the transmission rate a little bit. Just enough to drive the R factor down below 1.

If on average, every person who has it transmits it to an average of less than 1 other person, the virus disappears in a matter of about a month or two.

So ironically, for all his posturing about persecution, the President is the one who is keeping the pandemic in play. All he had to do was to tell people to wear them. And then it WOULD have been over in a couple of months.

Instead, he gets to b!tch endlessly. Apparently he prefers that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Ever hear "Slow the spread" recently?


Is that the same thing as flatten the Curve?


NicFit said:


> the ICU is full is some areas of the country,


 yeah in Texas Florida and other states who are operating on their own timeline


Christinebitg said:


> the virus disappears in a matter of a month or two


It disappear? Define disappear. Do you realize the only disease that's ever been eradicated is smallpox? This thing is not disappearing


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> How do you know it wasn't a convertible?


let me know the next time you see a convertible with four independently operating doors &#129315;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Wear a mask. Riders are filthy little creatures.














z_z_z_ said:


> let me know the next time you see a convertible with four independently operating doors &#129315;











They're like, 800k-1200k but otherwise real.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> It's done because the rational approach didn't get much traction. Unfortunately, not enough people are motivated by the clear, logical approach, namely that masks protect the individuals wearing them.
> 
> ...


It isn't the president, it's all these trash people who think since they lifted the lock down they don't have to wear masks or social distance anymore. It's the idiots like the lady who sat down in the store and said "I'm an American and don't have to wear a mask". The attitude is disgusting with these people, yeah I don't want to wear a mask either but it's only for a few more months, just get it over with and we can move on with our lives, by not wearing masks all that is done is that it is spread more, all the lockdowns were pointless since no one wants to keep trying to flatten the curve or slow the spread. They think the lockdown is over, we can go back to being the filthy animals we are


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 484919
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that qualify for Uber comfort? &#129315;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Does that qualify for Uber comfort? &#129315;


They like bentleys just don't know if they would have such a rare model on their radar


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> It isn't the president


Pretty sure he is setting the prime example for all the anti-maskers



sellkatsell44 said:


> They like bentleys just don't know if they would have such a rare model on their radar


Also needs to be less than 15 years old which that is not &#129315;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Stats don't lie:thumbup: lose weight, eat better, and change your habits . Covid 19. Just do what the Asians do.. if you are a NFL team and your Coach goes 0-16 every year, would you keep him? Nope, your fire him. Vietnam , Taiwan, S Korea , China,Laos and pretty much all African countries are not fat. They all have low death rates . 

*1 in 1,450 Black Americans has died* (or 69.7 deaths per 100,000)
*1 in 1,950 Indigenous Americans has died* (or 51.3 deaths per 100,000)
*1 in 2,450 Pacific Islander Americans has died* (or 40.5 deaths per 100,000)
*1 in 3,000 Latino Americans has died *(or 33.8 deaths per 100,000)
*1 in 3,350 White Americans has died* (or 30.2 deaths per 100,000)
*1 in 3,400 Asian Americans has died *(or 29.3 deaths per 100,000)


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

That's why I just wear one..... If the rider is cool, I'll pull it down but I didn't want to take the chance of THIS happening lol I'm sure that it won't negatively effect you in any other way but holding and feeling a certain type of way..... lol Uber gives them to us so just keep that pack in your car... **** it lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Pretty sure he is setting the prime example for all the anti-maskers


He can also dictate who can be near him, they have even before this made sure the president doesn't get exposed to germs, whether natural or weaponized stuff. We don't have his protection, not saying by now he should just wear one for the image, but since he can control every single aspect of where he goes why wear a mask?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So ironically, for all his posturing about persecution, the President is the one who is keeping the pandemic in play. All he had to do was to tell people to wear them. And then it WOULD have been over in a couple of months.
> 
> Instead, he gets to b!tch endlessly. Apparently he prefers that.


If a national mask policy had been implemented in late February/early March (along with aggressive testing and tracing programs) this COVID-19 pandemic would have been a blip on the economic radar. We would be back to mostly normal operations now, instead of the five-alarm dumpster fire we're currently trying to extinguish.

I'm totally okay with Trump and his supporters being complete ignoramuses. However, when their idiocy gets thousands of innocent people killed and millions unemployed, it's time we start calling them out as the saboteurs that they've always been.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

rkozy said:


> If a national mask policy had been implemented in late February/early March (along with aggressive testing and tracing programs) this COVID-19 pandemic would have been a blip on the economic radar. We would be back to mostly normal operations now, instead of the five-alarm dumpster fire we're currently trying to extinguish.
> 
> I'm totally okay with Trump and his supporters being complete ignoramuses. However, when their idiocy gets thousands of innocent people killed and millions unemployed, it's time we start calling them out as the saboteurs that they've always been.


Trump Derangement Syndrome much?? lol the pax that ratted was MOST LIKELY A SPINELESS liberal, hence the ratting...... JUST SAYING lol


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> but since he can control every single aspect of where he goes why wear a mask?


How about to set an example?

Get your head out of your MAGA ass and quit coming up with bullshit excuses to defend him. It's not hard to comprehend, real leaders lead by example and his example is don't wear a mask for any reason whatsoever, even when visiting places that require all people to wear masks, he is above those rules and above the law entirely! All hail our lord and savior DONALD J TRUMP!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> How about to set an example?
> 
> Get your head out of your MAGA ass and quit coming up with bullshit excuses to defend him. It's not hard to comprehend, real leaders lead by example and his example is don't wear a mask for any reason whatsoever, even when visiting places that require all people to wear masks, he is above those rules and above the law entirely! All hail our lord and savior DONALD J TRUMP!


And this makes any difference? Zzz is the definitely a good name for you cause you've lost my interest. He ain't perfect but I still think he's better then the last couple of presidents


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> And this makes any difference? Zzz is the definitely a good name for you cause you've lost my interest. He ain't perfect but I still think he's better then the last couple of presidents


Keep your delusions... keep running away when presented with anything that conflicts with your ignorant views

Good way to live your life &#129315;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Keep your delusions... keep running away when presented with anything that conflicts with your ignorant views
> 
> Good way to live your life &#129315;


Who says I'm running? You should quit being so delusional that you know what your talking about, the only thing I see is someone disrespecting my country, if you don't like how the president is running the country then gtfo


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> if you don't like how the president is running the country then gtfo


....or get off off your arse and vote. And, hey, in many places don't really have to get off your arse except to get a stamp and vote that way.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....or get off off your arse and vote. And, hey, in many places don't really have to get off your arse except to get a stamp and vote that way.


I like putting my I voted stickers up on my hanging post it board (can't remember what you call those, cork board?) though I did most votes by mail so I don't have many, this year I got one with my mail in ballot and was happy


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


Per Uber, the company he agrees to a legally binding contract to provide service for, he is "Required" to wear one.
Not offer to wear one.
Not Maybe wear one or maybe not.

It isn't a "choice" and could/should lead to his loss of access to the platform for violation of the contract (yeah, they can tell you you have to wear a mask)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> It disappear? Define disappear. Do you realize the only disease that's ever been eradicated is smallpox? This thing is not disappearing


Disappear as in "not a public health threat."

You can say that we haven't eradicated some diseases, but when was the last time you felt threatened by polio or bubonic plague? Or cholera, or dengue fever, or malaria.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> let uber bann your account then sue them . Its possible to win millions ????
> Do you have breathing problems heart problem lung problems or just have a mild cold and your stuffed up .
> The masks make it to hard to breath ?
> Interesting . So this is a disability . Cant wear a mask .
> ...


Good luck, this would be the same as trying to sue them for being fired for refusing a service dog because "I have allergies".
This is a job where you are required to provide the service and your problems with doing so per the contract negate your ability to do the job.
Same with the masks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If a national mask policy had been implemented in late February/early March (along with aggressive testing and tracing programs) this COVID-19 pandemic would have been a blip on the economic radar. We would be back to mostly normal operations now, instead of the five-alarm dumpster fire we're currently trying to extinguish.


And THAT is the true truth.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Who says I'm running? You should quit being so delusional that you know what your talking about, the only thing I see is someone disrespecting my country, if you don't like how the president is running the country then gtfo


No, you GET THE **** OUT. Trump is an idiot and you and him can both stop ruining this country and GET THE **** OUT.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> No, you GET THE @@@@ OUT. Trump is an idiot and you and him can both stop ruining this country and GET THE @@@@ OUT.


If Republicans don't think America is the greatest country in the world *right now*, then they should consider moving somewhere else.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

If you want a country where no one can "disrespect" it by having any different opinion

THEN GO LIVE IN COMMUNIST CHINA OR NORTH KOREA

THIS IS AMERICA



NicFit said:


> the only thing I see is someone disrespecting my country


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> No, you GET THE @@@@ OUT. Trump is an idiot and you and him can both stop ruining this country and GET THE @@@@ OUT.


I served for this country, what have you done besides be a parasite? You keep crying and whining, I served so you can throw your hissy fits and tell me to gtfo? Who do you think you are? Tired of your entitled attitude that you think you know what's better, just shove it and you gtfo, all you are is a waste of time and space


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I served for this country, what have you done besides be a parasite? You keep crying and whining, I served so you can throw your hissy fits and tell me to gtfo? Who do you think you are? Tired of your entitled attitude that you think you know what's better, just shove it and you gtfo, all you are is a waste of time and space


Wow you GOT PAID to "serve" in some useless unjustified wars and expect me to be impressed?

Like i said if you want to crush dissenting opinions move to China or North Korea

This is America, LEAVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT



NicFit said:


> I served so you can throw your hissy fits and tell me to gtfo?


You told me to GTFO, and you can't take the same back? Now you just throwing around how you "served"?

Exactly how many people did you kill? How many villages and families did you destroy? How many people did you "serve" by invading two irrelevant and poor countries on the other side of the world with the largest military the world has ever seen while getting paid for it?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Wow you GOT PAID to "serve" in some useless unjustified wars and expect me to be impressed?
> 
> Like i said if you want to crush dissenting opinions move to China or North Korea
> 
> This is America, LEAVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT


Seriously? Do you not understand how this works? Without the military you would already be speaking Chinese or Korean, so damn oblivious of anything outside your little box. Keep being the parasite you are, people like me fight to protect that right but you'll never appreciate it, you don't know what reality is and you never will, to bad stupidity isn't a crime but if it was you'd get capitol punishment for it


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I'm totally okay with Trump and his supporters being complete ignoramuses. However, when their idiocy gets thousands of innocent people killed and millions unemployed, it's time we start calling them out as the saboteurs that they've always been.


Governor Abbot of Texas: 3,046 dead
Goveror DeSantis of Florida: 4,102 dead
Governor Ducey of Arizona: 2,082 dead

Governor Cuomo of New York: 32,368 dead

Giving me a flipping break. You've been drinking the Koolaid, buddy.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> You told me to GTFO, and you can't take the same back? Now you just throwing around how you "served"?


Pulled a straight Biden on me, Trump came up with MAGA and now Biden is trying to use buy American, feeble you can't think for yourself and have others do it, perfect example of this, think for yourself and say something original for once



z_z_z_ said:


> Exactly how many people did you kill? How many villages and families did you destroy? How many people did you "serve" by invading two irrelevant and poor countries on the other side of the world with the largest military the world has ever seen while getting paid for it?


Here you go thinking you know anything again, jumping to conclusions, never said I went to Afghanistan or Iraq, never said I killed anyone, never said I burned down villages, your little peebrain has been trained to think that's all the military does, when you wake up and realized you've been brain washed and stop throwing hissy fits making everyone else's life miserable maybe I'll talk to you again, but now I'm done with you, your insignificant and politically driven like a mindless drone, never thinking for your self


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Governor Abbot of Texas: 3,046 dead
> Goveror DeSantis of Florida: 4,102 dead
> Governor Ducey of Arizona: 2,082 dead
> 
> ...


Over the past 30 days NY has had fewer deaths and infections than all of those states. 
Don't forget, Trump: 133,000 dead.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Over the past 30 days NY has had fewer deaths and infections than all of those states.
> Don't forget, Trump: 133,000 dead.


You're being brainwashed by the media. Texas and Florida are doing just fine. The number of deaths is so low that they don't even show up in the first half of this chart...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> let me know the next time you see a convertible with four independently operating doors &#129315;


 what about a Jeep Wrangler with the top off?&#129335;&#128517; I had a select customer who I gave a ride home from the airport. He told me on the way to the airport his driver showed up in a Wrangler with the top off and drove him the entire 35 miles to the airport that way. LOL he was traveling for work. So he was in a suit when he got picked up. He was not happy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> what about a Jeep Wrangler with the top off?&#129335;&#128517; I had a select customer who I gave a ride home from the airport. He told me on the way to the airport his driver showed up in a Wrangler with the top off and drove him the entire 35 miles to the airport that way. LOL he was traveling for work. So he was in a suit when he got picked up. He was not happy.


I would think that would be an automatic deactivation.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


Sickening. We used to live in amerkkkaaa


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You're being brainwashed by the media. Texas and Florida are doing just fine. The number of deaths is so low that they don't even show up in the first half of this chart...


Today's totals:

TX reported 6769 cases, up 73% from 2 wks ago.

FL reported 11,433 cases, up 98% from 2 weeks ago.

More deaths will come in 2-4 weeks. And USA deaths are over 136,000.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Today's totals:
> 
> TX reported 6769 cases, up 73% from 2 wks ago.
> 
> ...


You're playing the media's game. They've switched from reporting number of deaths to number of cases. It doesn't matter how many cases you've got if your death rate is low. Right now, Texas and Florida each have TEN TIMES FEWER DEATHS than New York and New Jersey had at their peaks. It's under control. They know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You're playing the media's game. They've switched from reporting number of deaths to number of cases. It doesn't matter how many cases you've got if your death rate is low. Right now, Texas and Florida each have TEN TIMES FEWER DEATHS than New York and New Jersey had at their peaks. It's under control. They know exactly what they're doing.


The deaths are listed in what I attached. I'll respectfully agree to disagree.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Invisible said:


> The deaths are listed in what I attached. I'll respectfully agree to disagree.


You're looking at a difference in the tens. Not the hundreds. And the numbers vary widely by day. There's nothing in anything you posted that would suggest Texas and Florida are experiencing a crisis right now. At its peak New York saw 800 deaths per day. Nothing we're seeing right now is remotely comparable to that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You're looking at a difference in the tens. Not the hundreds. And the numbers vary widely by day. There's nothing in anything you posted that would suggest Texas and Florida are experiencing a crisis right now. At its peak New York saw 800 deaths per day. Nothing we're seeing right now is remotely comparable to that.


Sure, okay.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't think it matters Coachmen it's about perception, your pax don't care if you think you're a covid expert. They want to see that you are acting responsibly and that you respect them enough to make a basic effort in terms of precautions. And of course they will rat you out, they are not your buddies, they just say whatever to get through the trip smoothly but are judging you much more harshly underneath it all.

Hopefully you are at peace with it now and just wear the mask always. Being a rebel is not worth it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I don't think it matters Coachmen it's about perception, your pax don't care if you think you're a covid expert. They want to see that you are acting responsibly and that you respect them enough to make a basic effort in terms of precautions. And of course they will rat you out, they are not your buddies, they just say whatever to get through the trip smoothly but are judging you much more harshly underneath it all.
> 
> Hopefully you are at peace with it now and just wear the mask always. Being a rebel is not worth it.


I'm going to wear it but I'm going to have my nose poking out the top.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I would think that would be an automatic deactivation.


 I don't know if the top down would be automatic deactivation however, the guy also had his stereo blasting and his girlfriend in the front seat. A passenger in the front seat should have been automatic deactivation. I told him to report the guy


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Just wear the stinking mask! 
I'm sure if you had a Pax coughing and whizzing in back seat, you'd automatically be a born again responsible driver!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Just wear the stinking mask!
> I'm sure if you had a Pax coughing and whizzing in back seat, you'd automatically be a born again responsible driver!


If I was coughing and whizzing while driving a pax this would be a very different thread.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> Just wear the stinking mask!
> I'm sure if you had a Pax coughing and whizzing in back seat, you'd automatically be a born again responsible driver!


Wait, now it's contagious through whiz?&#128563;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> How about to set an example?
> 
> Get your head out of your MAGA ass and quit coming up with bullshit excuses to defend him. It's not hard to comprehend, real leaders lead by example and his example is don't wear a mask for any reason whatsoever, even when visiting places that require all people to wear masks, he is above those rules and above the law entirely! All hail our lord and savior DONALD J TRUMP!











Looks like he put one on, now what?


----------



## PimpMyRideShare (Sep 20, 2018)

Don't see we live in snitch society. No one can be trustee.


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

Which is another reason to only do food delivery.


----------



## PimpMyRideShare (Sep 20, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> You may be aware that I am prohibited by forum rules from telling you what you so desperately need to be told.
> 
> So just pretend I told you.


What forum rules?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PimpMyRideShare said:


> What forum rules?


https://uberpeople.net/help/terms/


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


If I ordered an UberX, and the driver wasn't wearing a mask, I'd decline the ride.



Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


Just wear the damn mask, it's not going to kill you, and it's courtesy, it's telling everyone that you care.

But, of course, apparently you don't.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> And USA deaths are over 136,000.


I guess that's not a win any more for The Donald.


----------



## PimpMyRideShare (Sep 20, 2018)

This forum is filled with leftist NPC troll bots. LMAO Trump2020!!!

U Marxist pieces of fecal matter have become so pathetic that ya hope a manufactured crisis and medical tyranny will give ya a chance come elections. Ya realized ya a bunch of losers in 2016 and y'all be reminded once more in 2020.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PimpMyRideShare said:


> This forum is filled with leftist NPC troll bots. LMAO Trump2020!!!
> 
> U Marxist pieces of fecal matter have become so pathetic that ya hope a manufactured crisis and medical tyranny will give ya a chance come elections. Ya realized ya a bunch of losers in 2016 and y'all be reminded once more in 2020.


I have public school teachers on my FB who are predicting that tens of thousands of children will die if Trump forces them back to school. I can only imagine the kind of nonsense these teachers are teaching our kids.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> it's telling everyone that you care.


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; because us drivers . . . we be oh SO caring!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Just wear the damn mask, it's not going to kill you, and it's courtesy, it's telling everyone that you care.
> 
> But, of course, apparently you don't.


I figure the chances of me getting infected by a pax are many times greater than vice versa.


----------



## 12 G Buckshot (Jul 13, 2020)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


No mask gets you a 1 time cane whipping with a ball gag gray taped to your entire face. Must upload photo to reactivate your suspended account.... That will teach you not to forget your mask..&#128514; lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 486297


Yeah that's funny.

But the truth is my sister and her husband had a hive of bees locate in an eve of their house two weeks ago and the beekeeper who came out and collected them didn't wear any protection at all. I was there as he took them away. He was wearing a baseball cap.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

He's playing covid roulette go ahead do you


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

PimpMyRideShare said:


> This forum is filled with leftist NPC troll bots. LMAO Trump2020!!!
> 
> U Marxist pieces of fecal matter have become so pathetic that ya hope a manufactured crisis and medical tyranny will give ya a chance come elections. Ya realized ya a bunch of losers in 2016 and y'all be reminded once more in 2020.


Did I miss my Qanon magazine marching orders this week?
You forgot to address us Libs a bleeding hearts. I feel your pain my little Trumpie troll. When you see the numbers of not only your big fat Orange Looser in Chief, but the Senate polls, I understand why you weep.
Get over it and have your fun while it last, then you can crawl back under your rock. And take your "historical" statues with you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Did I miss my Qanon magazine marching orders this week?
> You forgot to address us Libs a bleeding hearts. I feel your pain my little Trumpie troll. When you see the numbers of not only your big fat Orange Looser in Chief, but the Senate polls, I understand why you weep.
> Get over it and have your fun while it last, then you can crawl back under your rock. And take your "historical" statues with you.


At what point will you folks ever sit back and say, "oh, maybe that's too much?" Are you okay with rewriting the constitution? How about a new woke bill of rights? I know you're down with getting rid of the 2nd amendment. How about we codify that free speech doesn't give you the right to offend anybody? How about doing away with states' rights? Why should Alabama have veto power over the feds in Washington? It's too messy right now, yes?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> At what point will you folks ever sit back and say, "oh, maybe that's too much?" Are you okay with rewriting the constitution? How about a new woke bill of rights? I know you're down with getting rid of the 2nd amendment. How about we codify that free speech doesn't give you the right to offend anybody? How about doing away with states' rights? Why should Alabama have veto power over the feds in Washington? It's too messy right now, yes?


None of your rights are being infringed.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> None of your rights are being infringed.


I'm trying to protect them while I still have them.

Yes or no? Abolish the 2nd amendment?

There's a couple in St. Louis who just had their legally-owned rifle confiscated and are facing possible indictment for defending their home. What's your position?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> There's a couple in St. Louis who just had their legally-owned rifle confiscated and are facing possible indictment for defending their home.


And... for assaulting people by pointing firearms at them.

I'm a staunch supporter of the 2nd Amendment. But I also believe that gun safety includes not pointing a weapon where you don't want a bullet to go.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And... for assaulting people by pointing firearms at them.
> 
> I'm a staunch supporter of the 2nd Amendment. But I also believe that gun safety includes not pointing a weapon where you don't want a bullet to go.


In Missouri, if one of those protesters had stepped foot on their lawn they would have had the legal right not just to point, but to shoot.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> At what point will you folks ever sit back and say, "oh, maybe that's too much?" Are you okay with rewriting the constitution? How about a new woke bill of rights? I know you're down with getting rid of the 2nd amendment. How about we codify that free speech doesn't give you the right to offend anybody? How about doing away with states' rights? Why should Alabama have veto power over the feds in Washington? It's too messy right now, yes?


This is a health emergency, a pandemic. These people HAD similar viewpoints as you. They no longer have a voice.

https://www.businessinsider.com/peo...rus-after-not-taking-it-seriously-2020-7?op=1


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Invisible said:


> This is a health emergency, a pandemic. These people HAD similar viewpoints as you. They no longer have a voice.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/peo...rus-after-not-taking-it-seriously-2020-7?op=1


Go tell that to the 7,500 elderly New Yorkers who died at the hands of Gov. Cuomo, who is now hailed as a hero by liberal news outlets.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Go tell that to the 7,500 elderly New Yorkers who died at the hands of Gov. Cuomo, who is now hailed as a hero by liberal news outlets.


Your reply has no relevance to what I posted. This isn't about politics. It's about mitigating a substantial loss of life.

And just for the record, I'm not a liberal or a conservative. Both parties have made errors throughout this pandemic. But I'm someone who will listen to the medical experts.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm trying to protect them while I still have them.
> 
> Yes or no? Abolish the 2nd amendment?
> 
> There's a couple in St. Louis who just had their legally-owned rifle confiscated and are facing possible indictment for defending their home. What's your position?


what about others' rights?

see, I don't believe in policing pple. and if I were to try to parent anyone it would be my kids (don't have any but u know what I mean) before I try to parent pple online however...

pple have a right to feel safe in this day/age.

ratting out is not cool

but if you don't want to wear mask, maybe find another means of making $$ for now?

you have a right not to wear masks but pple have right to having ______ in place to feel safe, esp if wearing a mask is to protect both sides,


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Your reply has no relevance to what I posted. This isn't about politics. It's about mitigating a substantial loss of life.
> 
> And just for the record, I'm not a liberal or a conservative. Both parties have made errors throughout this pandemic. But I'm someone who will listen to the medical experts.


Six months ago Dr. Fauci told us that masks weren't very helpful. It seems the medical experts are willing to tell us what is expedient at the moment.



sellkatsell44 said:


> what about others' rights?
> 
> see, I don't believe in policing pple. and if I were to try to parent anyone it would be my kids (don't have any but u know what I mean) before I try to parent pple online however...
> 
> ...


Just for the record, I was not making a statement by not wearing a mask. Some seem to be reading too much into this. I have no problem with masks. I never have.

After many hours of driving I, at times, forgot to put on the mask when the pax got in the car. On several occasions when that happened, rather than putting in on directly, I asked them instead if they wanted me to wear it. There's nothing more to the story.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Yeah that's funny.
> 
> But the truth is my sister and her husband had a hive of bees locate in an eve of their house two weeks ago and the beekeeper who came out and collected them didn't wear any protection at all. I was there as he took them away. He was wearing a baseball cap.


Probably some non aggressive bees, or he knows how to without getting stung or he just gets stung once in a while and doesn't care. Bees aren't Covid but it's a funny example


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I figure the chances of me getting infected by a pax are many times greater than vice versa.


Did you figure for the pax ? It's courtesy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Did you figure for the pax ? It's courtesy.


Yeah I did the math real quick. It's very low.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Six months ago Dr. Fauci told us that masks weren't very helpful. It seems the medical experts are willing to tell us what is expedient at the moment.


In the last six months, Trump has lied to us multiple times per day, every day.

So sure, find one instance of inconsistency on the part of Fauci, and use that to rationalize ignoring everything he says.

When I finally see Trump's tax returns that he promised in **2016**, then maybe I'll be willing to believe something he says.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Six months ago Dr. Fauci told us that masks weren't very helpful. It seems the medical experts are willing to tell us what is expedient at the moment.


And 6 months ago, we barely had any cases or deaths. They were also learning about the virus. I believe it's been since March they advised us to wear masks.



Christinebitg said:


> In the last six months, Trump has lied to us multiple times per day, every day.
> 
> So sure, find one instance of inconsistency on the part of Fauci, and use that to rationalize ignoring everything he says.
> 
> When I finally see Trump's tax returns that he promised in **2016**, then maybe I'll be willing to believe something he says.


Your first sentence has me laughing!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I'm trying to protect them while I still have them.
> 
> Yes or no? Abolish the 2nd amendment?
> 
> There's a couple in St. Louis who just had their legally-owned rifle confiscated and are facing possible indictment for defending their home. What's your position?


No one is even talking about 2A.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Invisible said:


> And 6 months ago, we barely had any cases or deaths. They were also learning about the virus. I believe it's been since March they advised us to wear masks.


Masks and viruses have been around for many decades and the efficacy is well known. We didn't just figure this out 3 months ago. These paper and cloth masks we're wearing have very limited effectiveness. That's why medical workers wear the more effective N95 masks. Note that the US FDA recommends AGAINST the public wearing N95 masks as supply is still limited.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Masks and viruses have been around for many decades and the efficacy is well known. We didn't just figure this out 3 months ago. These paper and cloth masks we're wearing have very limited effectiveness. That's why medical workers wear the more effective N95 masks. Note that the US FDA recommends AGAINST the public wearing N95 masks as supply is still limited.


We have different viewpoints, and I'll respect that. Stay safe driving!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Despite all the hype, masks are practically useless against the virus.

"A recent study published in _Health Affairs_, for example, compared the COVID-19 growth rate before and after mask mandates in 15 states and the District of Columbia. It found that mask mandates led to a slowdown in daily COVID-19 growth rate, which became more apparent over time. The first five days after a mandate, the daily growth rate slowed by *0.9 percentage-points* compared to the five days prior to the mandate; at three weeks, the daily growth rate had slowed by *2 percentage-points*."









Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus


We talked to UCSF epidemiologist George Rutherford, MD, and infectious disease specialist Peter Chin-Hong, MD, about the CDC’s reversal on mask-wearing, the current science on how masks work, and what to consider when choosing a mask.




www.ucsf.edu


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> It found that mask mandates led to a slowdown in daily COVID-19 growth rate, which became more apparent over time.


The masks dont have to "work." They just have to reduce the rate of transmission. 
Then the virus slowly dies out.

Or we could keep doing what we're doing, which unfortunately is not giving us good results.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Despite all the hype, masks are practically useless against the virus.
> 
> "A recent study published in _Health Affairs_, for example, compared the COVID-19 growth rate before and after mask mandates in 15 states and the District of Columbia. It found that mask mandates led to a slowdown in daily COVID-19 growth rate, which became more apparent over time. The first five days after a mandate, the daily growth rate slowed by *0.9 percentage-points* compared to the five days prior to the mandate; at three weeks, the daily growth rate had slowed by *2 percentage-points*."
> 
> ...


You did read this little gem in your article, right?

" But health experts say the evidence is clear that masks can help prevent the spread of COVID-19 and that the more people wearing masks, the better. "


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Demon said:


> You did read this little gem in your article, right?
> 
> " But health experts say the evidence is clear that masks can help prevent the spread of COVID-19 and that the more people wearing masks, the better. "


Suicide can help prevent the spread of COVID-19. If it could just save one life shouldn't we all do it?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Suicide can help prevent the spread of COVID-19. If it could just save one life shouldn't we all do it?


If that's the best you've got, you're having to look pretty hard to justify not wearing one.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> If that's the best you've got, you're having to look pretty hard to justify not wearing one.


Actually I wear mine on every ride I do, I wear mine at my day job except while at my desk. I wear mine while in public stores.

I don't wear mine to protect me, I wear mine to protect my elderly mother I visit several times a week.

All of this back and forth is pointless, people are going to do what they want, no one really knows if it helps or not, No one really knows if any science showing one way or the other is true. It could all be made up. Every side has an agenda and every side will find stats and scientific reports to back them up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> You did read this little gem in your article, right?
> 
> " But health experts say the evidence is clear that masks can help prevent the spread of COVID-19 and that the more people wearing masks, the better. "


You do realize that "can help prevent the spread of COVID-19" and "are practically useless" are not mutually exclusive ideas?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I'm going to wear it but I'm going to have my nose poking out the top.


How, exactly, would that work on a bear?

You'd be eating the top of your mask.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> How, exactly, would that work on a bear?
> 
> You'd be eating the top of your mask.


It's funny. When I found that avatar I thought it was a puppy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I'm trying to protect them while I still have them.
> 
> Yes or no? Abolish the 2nd amendment?
> 
> There's a couple in St. Louis who just had their legally-owned rifle confiscated and are facing possible indictment for defending their home. What's your position?


No one went on their property. They pointed their guns at the protestors that were on public property and threatened to shoot them.

They SHOULD have had their guns taken! Hell, they should have been arrested, in my book.

And I'm NOT anti-gun, however far people think I lean left.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> No one went on their property. They pointed their guns at the protestors that were on public property and threatened to shoot them.
> 
> They SHOULD have had their guns taken! Hell, they should have been arrested, in my book.
> 
> And I'm NOT anti-gun, however far people think I lean left.


Those protestors were not on public property, they broke down a gate to get on a privately owned community, you must of missed that in all those articles, here's an actual picture of the broken gate they had to destroy to get anywhere near the couple and their house








This to me is breaking and entering with trespass, every single protestor that passed through this gate broke the law. I would of done the same thing, they were already destroying stuff, threatening the couple and the police weren't there. If I can't defend my home and family from a mob of violent protestors then we have failed as a civilized society


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> masks are practically useless against the virus


yeah, nope. they aren't 100% for sure. But to go against the mountain of evidence the data suggests is elnutso. Masks work. Hard stop.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe they should have stopped all the Spring Breakers that went to Florida. Maybe state borders need to be shut down or require a two-week quarantine when visiting another state. Things were getting under control before everyone started gallivanting around the country on vacations. Yes let's not Place restrictions on unnecessary travel yet Force everyone in the country to wear masks to be able to function in normal daily activities. While many feel masks MAY help PREVENT the spread, these vacationers are in fact spreading it. Don't even get me started on the protesters. Anyone who had a covid diagnosis, been exposed to it, or had any symptom whatsoever and was out participating in these protests should be charged with reckless endangerment to others but hey let's just harp on the folks who don't wear masks 100% of the time🙄


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> No one went on their property. They pointed their guns at the protestors that were on public property and threatened to shoot them.


I have no idea whether any of the protestors set foot on their property or not. It's almost impossible to imagine that no one in that crowd stepped on their grass. But even so... the protestors broke down a steel gate to gain entrance to a private gated community. By definition that's a private road, not a public road. That demonstrates their willingness to use force and cause damage. The couple also claims there were verbal threats made against them, their home, and their dogs. When set in the context of all the rioting and property crimes that had been witnessed over the preceding days and weeks, I think this couple was fully justified to stand there with their weapons in case they needed to defend their home.

I doubt this case will ever go to a jury. There's no way in hell they'll ever get a conviction.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> The biggest reason for not wanting to wear masks is the discomfort of not feeling like you are getting 100% air. Also, if you wear glasses they tend to fog up as your breath escapes through the top. I'm told the the N25 (maybe wrong number) but you know which one I'm talking about allows full air consumption and does not fog up your glasses. If you just want to get over on the system and comply with out REALLY complying, rig the thing using cuts and slits to allow for more air. Of course this renders them useless...
> 
> By the way...........what's with the morons I see walking down a deserted street in 90 degree weather will full mask??


N95s are more restrictive than standard medical masks, but they are also more effective filters.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I have no idea whether any of the protestors set foot on their property or not. It's almost impossible to imagine that no one in that crowd stepped on their grass. But even so... the protestors broke down a steel gate to gain entrance to a private gated community. By definition that's a private road, not a public road. That demonstrates their willingness to use force and cause damage. The couple also claims there were verbal threats made against them, their home, and their dogs. When set in the context of all the rioting and property crimes that had been witnessed over the preceding days and weeks, I think this couple was fully justified to stand there with their weapons in case they needed to defend their home.
> 
> I doubt this case will ever go to a jury. There's no way in hell they'll ever get a conviction.


They didn't just stand there with guns. They pointed loaded weapons at people standing in the street and on the sidewalk. Also in most cases and most places the first 10 feet from the edge of the road are utility easements held by city or county. Just because you own a private road as long as it services more than 1 domicile you do not own all rights to the road. Private roads are only private in name.

They will get convicted. Lose their gun rights, and pay fines and do community service, which seems appropriate.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just ordered this one &#128517;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> they should have been arrested, in my book.


They have been, actually. They've been charged with assault, at least if my understanding is correct.

And rightly so. Pointing loaded firearms at people is assault. It goes against every gun safety rule I've been taught.

Do I support the 2nd Amendment? Darned right I do. I think God fearing, law abiding citizens should be allowed to have as much firepower as they want.

These two individuals do not meet that standard.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> No one went on their property. They pointed their guns at the protestors that were on public property and threatened to shoot them.
> 
> They SHOULD have had their guns taken! Hell, they should have been arrested, in my book.
> 
> And I'm NOT anti-gun, however far people think I lean left.


Leftist Suze B is back... That mob, YES MOB broke into a private gated community. They were on PRIVATE PROPERTY and threatening. Try and do some research. That fact that they were arrested was simply a reaction to mob rule and the capitulation of the authorities. They will never be convicted


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> They didn't just stand there with guns. They pointed loaded weapons at people standing in the street and on the sidewalk. Also in most cases and most places the first 10 feet from the edge of the road are utility easements held by city or county. Just because you own a private road as long as it services more than 1 domicile you do not own all rights to the road. Private roads are only private in name.
> 
> They will get convicted. Lose their gun rights, and pay fines and do community service, which seems appropriate.


I stand at least partly corrected.

The street wasn't public property, and the protestors should be held responsible for the gate.

Part of what goes against the president couple, though, is the yelling THEY did. (Which I might have done, as well, I must admit.) It's easier to show your ONLY interest was in protecting your property if you play it quietly, holding the gun and not pointing it at people unless they pose an immediate threat.

It's a hugely bad situation all the way around.



kdyrpr said:


> Leftist Suze B is back... That mob, YES MOB broke into a private gated community. They were on PRIVATE PROPERTY and threatening. Try and do some research. That fact that they were arrested was simply a reaction to mob rule and the capitulation of the authorities. They will never be convicted


"Leftist Suze B" supports the 2nd Amendment. She also supports laws that say people shouldn't harm each other except in self defense.

Get your assumptions about me straight.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> They will get convicted. Lose their gun rights, and pay fines and do community service, which seems appropriate.


Not if I'm on the jury, they won't.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You do realize that "can help prevent the spread of COVID-19" and "are practically useless" are not mutually exclusive ideas?


The article you linked says they are.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> The article you linked says they are.


It happens.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Not if I'm on the jury, they won't.


You won't be on that jury. You'd get bumped "for cause," and the prosecution wouldn't even have to give up one of its challenges.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You won't be on that jury. You'd get bumped "for cause," and the prosecution wouldn't even have to give up one of its challenges.


I was chosen for a murder trial once. The last time I was called I acted like an ass and wasn't selected. I didn't mind that outcome at all.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was chosen for a murder trial once. The last time I was called I acted like an ass and wasn't selected. I didn't mind that outcome at all.


I've seen that attitude sometimes.

How does that help with making America great?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I've seen that attitude sometimes.
> 
> How does that help with making America great?


Never surprised to see these moral warriors who spend enormous energy and time criticizing other American citizens choices, shirking their civic duty.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I've seen that attitude sometimes.
> 
> How does that help with making America great?


I didn't have anybody at home to take care of my mom. I think America made it through just fine that day.



Amos69 said:


> Never surprised to see these moral warriors who spend enormous energy and time criticizing other American citizens choices, shirking their civic duty.


You've obviously formed an image of me in your mind that bears little resemblance to reality. But I expect that kind of attack on message boards. Ad hominems are one of the favorite tools of liberals. They're the very first resort of the simple minded.

But I'm curious. I gave my opinion on the Missouri couple, as did you. So what makes me the moral warrior, and you not?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Uber has already REQUIRED him to wear a mask. There is no offering or asking YOU HAVE TO WEAR ONE NO MATTER WHAT
> 
> Like I said, wearing pants is also REQUIRED but you don't see any idiots asking "hey do you want me to wear pants on this trip yes or no?" &#129315;


Uber can require me to do whatever they want, I'm not their employee, I'm their contractor. My other job I'm also a contractor, I'm not required to do anything that is not required by law.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> My other job I'm also a contractor, I'm not required to do anything that is not required by law.


and there lies the problem. You drive in a county or state the requires a mask.....well, your blurb about your are not an employee won't hold any water, aye?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> and there lies the problem. You drive in a county or state the requires a mask.....well, your blurb about your are not an employee won't hold any water, aye?


There is no fine if I'm stopped, it's a warning, stop me all they want.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Uber can require me to do whatever they want, I'm not their employee, I'm their contractor. My other job I'm also a contractor, I'm not required to do anything that is not required by law.


Yeah okay until the other party of your contract decides to end your contract with them because you won't agree to their terms &#129315;

It has nothing to do with what is required by law &#129315;

you might want to look up the definition of what a contract is &#129315;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I didn't have anybody at home to take care of my mom. I think America made it through just fine that day.
> 
> 
> You've obviously formed an image of me in your mind that bears little resemblance to reality. But I expect that kind of attack on message boards. Ad hominems are one of the favorite tools of liberals. They're the very first resort of the simple minded.
> ...


LOL Yes in fact I have. When I see you post I immediately have Percy from the Green Mile in my head. I read and hear you as him.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I do not think you are a BOT, but you are here to press an agenda.

Percy!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> LOL Yes in fact I have. When I see you post I immediately have Percy from the Green Mile in my head. I read and hear you as him.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I do not think you are a BOT, but you are here to press an agenda.
> 
> ...


But you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> But you didn't answer my question.


The fact that you think it is ok for someone to shoot your unarmed son and his wife for walking down a street. I think that is ludicrous. Your son and the mother of your grandchildren deserve much more from the land of The Free and the home of the Brave.

Your bloodlust is well documented in this very thread and across this simple chat forum.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> There is no fine if I'm stopped, it's a warning, stop me all they want.


And then the next thing you know, you're deactivated because of a pax complaint.

You'll be here whining about how unfair it is, because nobody said anything to you during the rides.

We could probably start a pool for when it'll happen. I'll take Wednesday of next week. Nah, that's too soon. Maybe July 30th.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Masks and viruses have been around for many decades and the efficacy is well known. We didn't just figure this out 3 months ago. These paper and cloth masks we're wearing have very limited effectiveness. That's why medical workers wear the more effective N95 masks. Note that the US FDA recommends AGAINST the public wearing N95 masks as supply is still limited.


You obviously don't rely on any form of common sense to reach your conclusions.

Back in May, a Great Clips location in Springfield, MO had two stylists who were symptomatic with COVID-19, and they were cutting hair. They came into contact with well over 100 people, but because Great Clips mandated face coverings for all customers and stylists, there wasn't a single recorded case of transmission at that location involving the two ill beauticians.

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6928e2.htm
You can make all the creative excuses you want, but simple everyday observable evidence proves you wrong.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rkozy said:


> You obviously don't rely on any form of common sense to reach your conclusions.
> 
> Back in May, a Great Clips location in Springfield, MO had two stylists who were symptomatic with COVID-19, and they were cutting hair. They came into contact with well over 100 people, but because Great Clips mandated face coverings for all customers and stylists, there wasn't a single recorded case of transmission at that location involving the two ill beauticians.
> 
> ...


And how many clients got it when only one more mask or how about how many clients got it when no one wore masks? When did they test the clients? before or after symptoms appeared? If after symptoms appear, how many days after? If before symptoms, how many days after exposure? It's not a controlled study. These results are meaningless but they do coincide with what the media is preaching. Of course they do. They wouldn't be publishing it if it went against everything they're telling us


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> And how many clients got it when only one more mask or how about how many clients got it when no one wore masks? When did they test the clients? before or after symptoms appeared? If after symptoms appear, how many days after? If before symptoms, how many days after exposure? It's not a controlled study. These results are meaningless but they do coincide with what the media is preaching. Of course they do. They wouldn't be publishing it if it went against everything they're telling us


Try loosening that tin foil around your head. You might be able to think, instead of hyperventilating over imaginary boogeymen.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Try loosening that tin foil around your head. You might be able to think, instead of hyperventilating over imaginary boogeymen.


Oh I don't believe in Boogeyman. But if the boogeyman wore a mask maybe I would? &#128517; unless you are throwing away that mask or washing it every time you take it off, you and your mask are helping spread the virus just as much as anyone else. In fact it could be even worse since your germ investing orifices are all up on that mask


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh I don't believe in Boogeyman. But if the boogeyman wore a mask maybe I would? &#128517; unless you are throwing away that mask or washing it every time you take it off, you and your mask are helping spread the virus just as much as anyone else. In fact it could be even worse since your germ investing orifices are all up on that mask


I have both disposable masks, and cloth masks that can be laundered. Luckily, it doesn't take much effort to wear a mask. In fact, it takes much more effort to throw a whiny tantrum, like a three-year-old would when they're told to do something.

It also takes a tremendous amount of effort to come off a ventilator and resume a normal life.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I have both disposable masks, and cloth masks that can be laundered. Luckily, it doesn't take much effort to wear a mask. In fact, it takes much more effort to throw a whiny tantrum, like a three-year-old would when they're told to do something.
> 
> It also takes a tremendous amount of effort to come off a ventilator and resume a normal life.


Very few people realize that about ventilators. Not everyone returns to normal after being on a ventilator. Some people can never shake the cognitive dysfunction that being on a ventilator causes.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> The fact that you think it is ok for someone to shoot your unarmed son and his wife for walking down a street.


Another fallacy... a straw man. You should quit before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah okay until the other party of your contract decides to end your contract with them because you won't agree to their terms &#129315;
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is required by law &#129315;
> 
> you might want to look up the definition of what a contract is &#129315;


I've been an independent contractor in the trucking industry for 15 yrs, I've read the fine print in many contracts, here's the issue, Uber and Lyft are forcing things on you that now cross the line from contractor to employee. But let's take these "contracts" to the extreme, tell me where you draw the line.

Mandatory barriers installed, requiring photo proof once an hour, acceptable
Required that your camera is running all the time so that U/L can verify at will you are wearing your mask
Mandatory vehicle deep cleaning at U/L offices, at your expense
Mandatory proof that you've tested negative for Covid, monthly, no proof, no driving
Mandatory random sign offs, requires proof of temperature check to sign back in

Since you are being a good "contractor" and following your contract and wearing a mask in your car, are you carrying food/drink for yourself? At what point are you using those items? IF you follow the requirements to the tee, per your "contract", you may not remove the mask at anytime you are online, in fact, if you read the rules from various states/CDC/Uber-Lyft, since you use your personal vehicle for rideshare, you must wear a mask anytime you are in that vehicle to prevent the spread, as your germs might get on any surface. Are you following that requirement of your contract?



Christinebitg said:


> And then the next thing you know, you're deactivated because of a pax complaint.
> 
> You'll be here whining about how unfair it is, because nobody said anything to you during the rides.
> 
> We could probably start a pool for when it'll happen. I'll take Wednesday of next week. Nah, that's too soon. Maybe July 30th.


And then came this morning, pax got in, noticed I wasn't wearing a mask, asked if she could remove hers, I said it was her choice, we had a nice 37 minute ride to the airport, as she got out, she handed me a 20 as a tip, let out a sigh, and put her mask on. Of course, it was rather hilarious to see the 7 cab drivers standing around smoking, in a small group without masks on, gosh I wonder if they will be reported as they do it daily. It was also great to see the airline employees and airport employees standing around smoking too, small groups, no masks. Oh well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

And as a side note...

Missouri Governor Says Pardon Likely If St. Louis Homeowners Charged

Missouri Gov. Mike Parson says he is ready to grant a pardon if prosecutors bring criminal charges against a St. Louis couple who wielded firearms from their front yard as a group of protesters marched through their neighborhood.

The Republican governor on Friday told a St. Louis radio station he thinks a pardon is "exactly what would happen" if Mark and Patricia McCloskey are charged in the June 28 incident.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah okay until the other party of your contract decides to end your contract with them because you won't agree to their terms &#129315;
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is required by law &#129315;
> 
> you might want to look up the definition of what a contract is &#129315;


Oh, and while you are reading your Uber contract, make sure you are prepared to fly to Netherlands for your mediation hearing, at your expense of course. Hope you read that part.


----------



## Arly Gee (Apr 13, 2020)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


Good!


----------



## BayStateUBER (Apr 5, 2018)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


No, it's not "passive aggressive nonsense" - it's you being unprofessional. You don't ask the pax if they want you to wear a mask. You HAVE TO wear a mask as a driver now. It's mandatory. It's *UBER POLICY. It's not supposed to be determined by a conversation with your pax. It is not up to you in any way, shape or form.* And here you are blaming the pax for you not following the rules.

You don't get to be special because you ask a pax. It shouldn't even be a conversation that the pax has to have with you. If it is policy, it is awkward for the pax to have to even discuss it with you. Most pax won't even have the balls to put you in your place - but they will report you. If I was a pax (and I do take rides as a pax) and a driver asked me if I wanted them to wear a mask I would resent them for making it into a discussion _that should not be happening_ and goodbye tip.

Please - *Just obey*. Don't ask..... don't "give them the option" ....don't talk about it. JUST WEAR IT.



dauction said:


> Good


This driver is clueless.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BayStateUBER said:


> No, it's not "passive aggressive nonsense" - it's you being unprofessional. You don't ask the pax if they want you to wear a mask. You HAVE TO wear a mask as a driver now. It's mandatory. It's *UBER POLICY. It's not supposed to be determined by a conversation with your pax. It is not up to you in any way, shape or form.* And here you are blaming the pax for you not following the rules.
> 
> You don't get to be special because you ask a pax. It shouldn't even be a conversation that the pax has to have with you. If it is policy, it is awkward for the pax to have to even discuss it with you. Most pax won't even have the balls to put you in your place - but they will report you. If I was a pax (and I do take rides as a pax) and a driver asked me if I wanted them to wear a mask I would resent them for making it into a discussion _that should not be happening_ and goodbye tip.
> 
> ...


It's kind of ironic that I've been called the "moral warrier" in this thread, isn't it?


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


It's not an option. Suck it up and wear it or don't drive. I don't like it either, but I also dont like not getting paid


----------



## MMAdelivery (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear that thats just as bad as getting a letter from the DCMA and Isp telling you you're cut off


----------



## SexxyT2522 (Jul 20, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Email Uber support back informing them that not only were you wearing a mask, but that you were forced into wearing a fully sealed gas mask because your pax smelled like they shit in their pants, and further, you noticed they left a shit stain on your back seat. :roflmao: :thumbup:


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


Why would you NOT wear a mask when it's company policy and basic common sense concerning the safety of your PASSENGERS??.. It's good that a passenger "ratted" you out.. Think :coolio:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> In fact it could be even worse since your germ investing orifices are all up on that mask


You're supposed to wear it on your face, not on your butt.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> And as a side note...
> 
> Missouri Governor Says Pardon Likely If St. Louis Homeowners Charged
> 
> ...


Then there's no argument that what they did was legal.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Demon said:


> Then there's no argument that what they did was legal.


I feel what they did was legal, how they went about it may not have been the safest way, however that is just my opinion. I think I also read where charges are being dropped against everyone that trespassed into the community through the gate they broke down. I think that is BS, they all should be charged.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Then there's no argument that what they did was legal.


There would be a great argument that they were wrongly prosecuted.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> There would be a great argument that they were wrongly prosecuted.


No argument to be made there either.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> No argument to be made there either.


Well the prosecutor brought charges today. So we'll see now how it plays out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Well the prosecutor brought charges today. So we'll see now how it plays out.


Yes, we will.

I by no means think that protesters shouldn't be held responsible for crimes they commit, and for damage thst they do.

Let all of the individuals be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


I hear you having to wear a mask sucks and most pax feel the same way. You will be a able to get away without wearing one 95 percent off the time but the problem is when you interact and drive around as many people as we do it's inevitable your going to encounter some ******bag who's going to complain about it probably an old lady. It's not worth losing your livelihood over something as trivial as a facemask just wear it even if they are not unless it's someone you know and are friendly with.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

A bandana is an acceptable mask and is far more comfortable than most other masks. The whole idea of using a mask is to interrupt the velocity and distance that particulate matter travels when exiting your mouth and nose. Your mask protects your pax. You're pax's mask protects you. At least in theory.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Walking inside a store without a mask is like walking without the phone. You get that feeling, “I am missing something, what is it?
Then you check your wallet:smiles: what am I missing Mask show off- if you wear the blue mask, like I do, you are at the lower end of the totem pole:smiles: new masks have style..Louis Vuitton of the masks, it matches clothes.
Unfortunately for me, I still got 100 masks left, so stuck with the blue masks :laugh:


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


Well, there's the problem.

You need to wear the mask AT ALL TIMES YOU HAVE A PAX IN THE CAR. You also should not be allowing any pax in the car unless they have a mask on, and if they remove that mask at any time while they're in the car, you terminate the ride immediately.

This isn't a ****ing joke. Over 140 thousand Americans are dead because of this, hundreds of thousands more will have lifetime health problems because of it.

You also should to set your AC to fresh air, keep the windows down if you can, and sanitize the car between pax.

Don't make this worse. Wear the ****ing mask.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I always wear a mask pulling up, if they are not wearing a mask, I ask if I can take mine down. I hate the mask but if I am forced to wear it I will.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JonC said:


> Well, there's the problem.
> 
> You need to wear the mask AT ALL TIMES YOU HAVE A PAX IN THE CAR. You also should not be allowing any pax in the car unless they have a mask on, and if they remove that mask at any time while they're in the car, you terminate the ride immediately.
> 
> ...


You people need to read the thread or stop making assumptions.

I explained earlier that I'm making no statement about mask wearing.

At times I picked up pax and FORGOT to put the mask on. It's that simple. It's easy to do when you've been driving around all day. The mask goes on. The mask goes off... the mask goes on... the mask goes off.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> I don't think it matters Coachmen it's about perception, your pax don't care if you think you're a covid expert. They want to see that you are acting responsibly and that you respect them enough to make a basic effort in terms of precautions. And of course they will rat you out, they are not your buddies, they just say whatever to get through the trip smoothly but are judging you much more harshly underneath it all.
> 
> Hopefully you are at peace with it now and just wear the mask always. Being a rebel is not worth it.


Your right we live in a country of passive aggressive weenies if someone has a problem with you or your driving they won't say anything during the ride they will just rat on you afterwards



JonC said:


> Well, there's the problem.
> 
> You need to wear the mask AT ALL TIMES YOU HAVE A PAX IN THE CAR. You also should not be allowing any pax in the car unless they have a mask on, and if they remove that mask at any time while they're in the car, you terminate the ride immediately.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is this is a business and you want to make as much money as possible so the last thing you want to do is cancel rides and kick people out of the car as this will lose you money and lead to disgruntled pax who will complain about you. The best thing to do is always wear a mask yourself but don't force pax to wear to wear one or forbid them from sitting in the front. This way you make everybody Happy the paranoid germophobes and the rationale people who realize covid isn't a big deal. This way you maximize your earnings and minimize complaints.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


good for pax.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So... were you wearing one or did they try for a free ride?


That's the million dollar question. You'd never find out. Those kinds of riders piss me off. They don't mind ruining someone's livelihood as long as they can get a free five dollar ride.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Uber has already REQUIRED him to wear a mask. There is no offering or asking YOU HAVE TO WEAR ONE NO MATTER WHAT
> 
> Like I said, wearing pants is also REQUIRED but you don't see any idiots asking "hey do you want me to wear pants on this trip yes or no?" &#129315;


Uber is a technology company, connecting drivers with their passenger customers.

Uber has explicitly stated and argued numerous times (in court, in fact) that they are not an employer, we are not employees, they do not pay us, and many other things ad nauseum.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I walked into my local corner market the other day and one clerk had no mask while the other had her mask down on her chin. Should I have called the store owner and reported them?


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Most of my passengers have worn a mask. But some serious don’t know how to wear a mask. It supposed to cover your nose and your mouth. It’s not difficult.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I walked into my local corner market the other day and one clerk had no mask while the other had her mask down on her chin. Should I have called the store owner and reported them?


It would be polite to remind them that masks are a good idea (and/or required depending on where you are).

Only report them if they refuse to wear masks properly. And if the owner won't fix it, take it to your local health department. 149k Americans dead so far. 500+ dying from this every day. The US has 1/4 of the world's cases, and a huge reason for that is people who won't wear masks in public.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

flyntflossy10 said:


> youre supposed to wear a condom over your eyes and nose, and a ball gag in your mouth.
> safest for all parties


----------



## ProudCabbie (Oct 3, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> They aren't asking him to wear a mask. He is offering to wear one. They can be an adult and simply say yes or no


Why is he offering to wear one? He is REQUIRED to wear one, it's not a choice!!


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


Just. Wear. The. Damn. Mask. And. Stop. Being. A. Baby.



NicFit said:


> Pulled a straight Biden on me, Trump came up with MAGA and now Biden is trying to use buy American, feeble you can't think for yourself and have others do it, perfect example of this, think for yourself and say something original for once
> 
> Here you go thinking you know anything again, jumping to conclusions, never said I went to Afghanistan or Iraq, never said I killed anyone, never said I burned down villages, your little peebrain has been trained to think that's all the military does, when you wake up and realized you've been brain washed and stop throwing hissy fits making everyone else's life miserable maybe I'll talk to you again, but now I'm done with you, your insignificant and politically driven like a mindless drone, never thinking for your self


Actually Reagan came up with the MAGA bit....years ago. Trump copied and didn't think for himself. Sorry...those are the facts.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Just. Wear. The. Damn. Mask. And. Stop. Being. A. Baby.
> 
> 
> Actually Reagan came up with the MAGA bit....years ago. Trump copied and didn't think for himself. Sorry...those are the facts.


And then Biden tried using it yet again with whatever slogan that he was using failed. What's your point? I was well aware that Regan used it, it's not a secret that Trump used it again. I was referring to the fact he was being a copy cat and yet you didn't bring anything to the conversation. Why are you bothering to add useless info on an old post anyway?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> Just. Wear. The. Damn. Mask. And. Stop. Being. A. Baby.


Oh here's another person who didn't read the thread.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Oh here's another person who didn't read the thread.


He's right, you agreed to wear the mask. The customer was right to report you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> He's right, you agreed to wear the mask. The customer was right to report you.


The customer had a choice.

She could have said "sure I'd like you to wear the mask," in which case I would have put it on.

Or she could say "do whatever you please," in which case she would spend the rest of the ride terrified of getting the virus while she contacted support.

She chose to ride in terror and rat me out.

It would be like you getting a passenger getting in your car without a mask and when they offer to put a mask on you say "Oh whatever you want," then complaining about them later. Do you think anybody here would care about your complaint?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I didn't have anybody at home to take care of my mom. I think America made it through just fine that day.
> 
> 
> You've obviously formed an image of me in your mind that bears little resemblance to reality. But I expect that kind of attack on message boards. Ad hominems are one of the favorite tools of liberals. They're the very first resort of the simple minded.
> ...


In NJ you wouldn't have had to act like an ass... wouldn't have even had to show up. Just told them you were primary caregiver to your mom.



Coachman said:


> And as a side note...
> 
> Missouri Governor Says Pardon Likely If St. Louis Homeowners Charged
> 
> ...


So they'd get no time or fine. They'd still have the criminal record involving firearms.

A pardon is not the same as charges being dropped, being found not guilty, or having the guilty verdict expunged.

It's something, but not everything.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> So they'd get no time or fine. They'd still have the criminal record involving firearms.
> 
> A pardon is not the same as charges being dropped, being found not guilty, or having the guilty verdict expunged.
> 
> It's something, but not everything.


Well the Missouri attorney general has jumped into the case. And while he may not be able to stop it, he can surely screw it up.


----------



## Driver_666 (Jan 15, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> I had the same yesterday. I always wear a mask.


I also got one Friday, total BS, I was wearing a mask all day!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Us average guys would not get a penny . Our lawyers are nobodies .
> To win one of these kingcorey vs uber we would have to make it on the news . Then we get the big baler lawyers teams .
> My lawyer will sue anybody but i dont think uber.
> Uber has what 100 lawyers on retainer ?


That's exactly right. I got $120 and a free trip to SF for 2 days to be deposed. Very fancy law firm, they spent more sandbagging us then they did settling and my attorney didn't fight as hard as they should have. It's all about the money not justice but I got a great story to tell.


----------



## GhostRiderPortHope (Jun 8, 2020)

If you were not wearing one, or it was only covering part of your face (I’ve seen lots with the nose out) it is a no-no. The mask can only do its job if it is covering up ALL the breathing holes in your head


----------



## Abuh (Jul 21, 2020)

Coachman said:


> It's true.





Coachman said:


> * What is hypercapnia?*
> 
> Hypercapnia, or hypercarbia, is when you have too much carbon dioxide (CO2) in your bloodstream. It usually happens as a result of hypoventilation, or not being able to breathe properly and get oxygen into your lungs. When your body isn't getting enough fresh oxygen or getting rid of CO2, you might need to gasp or suddenly inhale a lot of air to balance your levels of oxygen and CO2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> And then Biden tried using it yet again with whatever slogan that he was using failed. What's your point? I was well aware that Regan used it, it's not a secret that Trump used it again. I was referring to the fact he was being a copy cat and yet you didn't bring anything to the conversation. Why are you bothering to add useless info on an old post anyway?


Because I saw the post and wanted to comment.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Because I saw the post and wanted to comment.


Liar, you probably have TDS and anyone that mentions the name Trump you have to try to bring down, the only one your bringing down is you because everyone can see through your pettiness and crybaby attitude


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


Make sure they come in with no mask and don't put one on in the car. Then you can leave yours off.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Liar, you probably have TDS and anyone that mentions the name Trump you have to try to bring down, the only one your bringing down is you because everyone can see through your pettiness and crybaby attitude


Oh okay if you say so.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Oh okay if you say so.


Are you 14 and only allowed on the internet every couple of weeks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 483048


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Are you 14 and only allowed on the internet every couple of weeks?


Lol perhaps&#129315;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Lol perhaps&#129315;


Pathetic


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Pathetic


Okay if you say so sir


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Okay if you say so sir :smiles:


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 499110


Yep, saw that on your last post my friend


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

the passengers balls are slapping against your chin right now.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Yep, saw that on your last post my friend :smiles:


Then why are you still bothering me? Your parents basement getting lonely?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I'm not wearing my mask I ask my passengers if they want me to wear it. So this is some passive-aggressive nonsense from somebody who told me "do whatever you want."


So you leave yourself wide open for this type of complaint. Maybe they complain because they don't like your driving, or they don't like the cut of your jib, or they're mad at a previous Uber driver or maybe they have a beef with Uber.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Then why are you still bothering me? Your parents basement getting lonely?


I'm not bothering you. I agreed with your assessment but you keep pushing it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> I'm not bothering you. I agreed with your assessment but you keep pushing it. :wink:


You keep replying like your adding something when all your doing is being the pathetic loser and dragging out some old conversation where you were giving useless information. Why are you still on here, you don't actually move the conversation forward, just useless replies


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> You keep replying like your adding something when all your doing is being the pathetic loser and dragging out some old conversation where you were giving useless information. Why are you still on here, you don't actually move the conversation forward, just useless replies
> 
> View attachment 499221


lol...you are so entertaining.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> lol...you are so entertaining.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 499248


It's so funny watching you twist yourself into knots.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> It's so funny watching you twist yourself into knots.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> But if he's not wearing it when he pulls up, he was probably already coating the entire interior of the car with droplets.
> 
> Now, if the pax TRULY had a problem with him not wearing his mask, they should have cancelled the ride and reported.
> 
> Stupid to risk your health and life and report later.


How do you coat the whole interior of your vehicle with droplets? By breathing?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> How do you coat the whole interior of your vehicle with droplets? By breathing?


Pretty much. There is vapor in your breath. Hence, masks.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Pretty much. There is vapor in your breath. Hence, masks.


Is this is really true I'm praying really hard for Jesus to come back


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> How do you coat the whole interior of your vehicle with droplets? By breathing?


With that kind of rhetoric people here in nyc people would be spreading it like wild fire right now. No one is wearing masks here. And if I had to decline more than 70% of them I would be In debt. I see drivers everywhere having passengers without one. Its not just cabs on the roads here with cars full of mask-less people .

In my suburbs where I live you can't find one person with a &#128567; . Small businesses have stopped putting signs enforcing it as most people come in without masks and they would lose even more business than they have already lost. And their employees do not wear masks either.

Here's a little comedy: Sometimes I get a few passengers with no masks telling me to put mine on with all the windows up lol &#128514;&#128128;


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 499262


And?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> And?


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 499316


You are quite comical &#129315;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> You are quite comical &#129315;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well this thread has been thoroughly hijacked.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Well this thread has been thoroughly hijacked.


Apparently so


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Good Lord . . . @NicFit and @Uberadd can't you two utilize the private message option? It's really rather annoying at this point .


----------

